# Wedding Arbor



## sprucegum (Dec 8, 2017)

Some of you may recall my thread about building a post & beam venue barn. I was looking at the website for the place this morning and found a really cool picture of the wedding arbor that I put up for them this spring. The venue is owned buy my son and a business partner. The arbor is made from some rough sawn cedar that I milled last spring, it is pretty basic joinery that I expect a HS kid could pull off. It is my daughter in-law's design and I expect some high money photographer took the picture.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 8, 2017)

Awesome! Is it being used much yet? Chuck


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 8, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Awesome! Is it being used much yet? Chuck


3 weddings , a HS senior prom, and a fundraiser auction for a catholic school. They also did 2 events themselves with live music, and catered wood fired pizza & cash bar. I think bookings are good so far for 2018 especially fall & spring weddings.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 8, 2017)

Looks great! Definitely something to be proud of...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 9, 2017)

Very cool!


----------

